

Building a Mini Google: High Performance computing in Ruby - jcapote
http://www.scribd.com/doc/15008618/Building-a-MiniGoogle-HighPerformance-Computing-in-Ruby

======
hapless
Does anyone have a non-scribd link ?

~~~
bk
Probably not much better, but here's the slideshare version:

[http://www.slideshare.net/igrigorik/building-mini-google-
in-...](http://www.slideshare.net/igrigorik/building-mini-google-in-ruby)

------
benkant
HPC in Ruby...

HPC in... Ruby?

~~~
bk
...gluing together C libraries. Why not? :)

